# Rio de Janeiro * Brazil



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Rules: 6 photos per post*
*
Execpt post number 1#


Corcovado, estátua do Cristo Redentor e os morros da Urca e Pão de Açúcar - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Vista aérea da zona sul da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Marina da Glória by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Aterro do Famengo by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Final da Copa das Confederações 2013 - Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Edifício da Justiça do Trabalho - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Largo da Carioca no Centro do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Vista aérea da zona sul da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Rio 2012-12-13 (22) by artenovaphotos, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Barra da Tijuca - RJ by barrazine, on Flickr


Av. Rio Branco - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Catedral Metropolitana do Rio de Janeiro - Rio Downtown by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


Ipanema by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr



Flist - Feira Literária de Santa Teresa - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr











Rio+20 - A Terra Vista do Céu - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


----------



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful pics from a great city.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Great pictures :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas - Ciclovia - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Morro da Urca - Praia do Flamengo - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Village Mall - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Theatro Municipal do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Estação Cardeal Arco Verde do Metrô Rio - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Barra Shopping - Village Mall by GAC | Nikon D800, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Antonio





























Centro do Rio de Janeiro by Mondschein24, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Estadio Maracaná - Jornalista Mário Filho by ebarreal, on Flickr


Village Mall - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr




















H. Stern by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Panorâmica do Parque do Flamengo - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Parque do Penhasco Dois Irmãos - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Vista da Igreja Nossa Senhora da Pena - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bloco da Rua do Mercado - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flick



Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas - Ciclovia - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Estação Cardeal Arco Verde do Metrô Rio - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr



Metrô do Rio de Janeiro by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful Rio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

juan.83 said:


> Beautiful pics from a great city.


Thanks


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

i love rio


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great pics! Keep posting! :cheers2:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


> Great pics! Keep posting! :cheers2:


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Amazin


----------



## ticktockbitch (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pictures


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More pics, please!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Noite de Vigília - Jornada Mundial da Juventude - Copacabana - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


----------

